# Flappy Bird: what's your high score?



## 150274

_deleted_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yes! I play Flappy Bird.

My high score is 128.


----------



## musiclover55

6....


----------



## CheekyBunny

27. Been playing it all day. Had to stop or I swear I would have thrown my phone against the wall already lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

On average I get about 10 to 20


----------



## barbarr

31. Can't seem to recreate that one though; I usually end up around 1-10.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

That's ok


----------



## shortcake

I didn't know what this was so I downloaded it out of curiosity; I can't get past 2 -A-


----------



## Enoxyla

whats up with this game, today i started seeing crap about it on my fb and im confused


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I got 34, then got frustrated and stopped.


----------



## louiselouisa

1
didn't like it


----------



## nullptr

I have no clue what this is . Looked it up, i guess im not in touch with these new fangled casual games .


----------



## xPaperPlanes

8... I don't really play it that much, though


----------



## inerameia

7 lol
Now it's 9


----------



## Joe

73


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Flappy Bird is driving me crazy.

Help me.


----------



## MuckyMuck

12
Reminds me of Helicopter, a game i spent most of my college days playing. I prefer helicopter.


----------



## Brasilia

3. Someone killed their brother over this app.


----------



## ineverwipe

Only like 9. I don't want to get nerd rage so I don't play it much


----------



## JustThisGuy

Looks like a poorman's Jetpack Joyride.


----------



## BTAG

I downloaded it when I saw this thread and I've gotten 60, but I don't really have any interest to play it again.


----------



## rikkie

2. In my defense, I just discovered a browser version this afternoon aha


----------



## rikkie

Ahvav said:


> I found a few two days ago....they all stink in my opinion


The one I used was on a website called plonga, and seemed alright. I guess because I don't know what the original is like at all


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

MuckyMuck said:


> 12
> Reminds me of Helicopter, a game i spent most of my college days playing. I prefer helicopter.


Ah so do I. I remember spending hours in high school playing that, they would block the site and we'd find another one that had it, then they'd block it again and we'd find another...

It was just smoother. A lot less frustrating. I don't know, I liked it better too.


----------



## Thedood

100


----------



## megsy00

108 :d


----------



## crimeclub

Not sure if this is a point of pride, or shame. Probably shame.


----------



## Thedood

MeganRenee said:


> 108 :d


:sigh lol


----------



## Elros

Only played it for a little while...... 5 lol


----------



## WhatBITW

26.

Totally pointless, but I really feel like I need all the medals before I put this game behind me.


----------



## CWe

This game gives me a headache. 

doesn't interest me at all


----------



## Thedood

158.


----------



## derpresion

dude..its 4

but! i heard this game is whole another thing on phone and i was playing on pc, so..

anyways, i love this game, it doesnt piss me off at all, i just wish to get that bird further, thats the only thing i want ;__;


----------



## JustThisGuy

Seems the creator is taking off the app because he's tired of the ridicule and nonsense that's come with this game.


----------



## red3002

78 thousand dollars!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPhon...1397942408?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3f3093f488


----------



## louiselouisa

why does the iOS version look like ****?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

cant get by 53


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Ahvav said:


> Some people are now selling their iPhones for about $700 with the game installed on it.
> 
> One went up to $1,500 too.


You've got to be kidding me.

This game was on Android, right? Someone's got to have the APK file somewhere, I would think.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Have tried Squishy Bird? It's lots of fun.

http://squishybird.com/

My high score on Squishy Bird is 3135.


----------



## Stilla

28

Edit: yay 48


----------



## TryingMara

6. Insanely frustrating.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Ahvav said:


> I haven't tried squishy bird, but I did play Ironpants.


I can only get 6.


----------



## rdrr

38  ...... :'(


----------



## Consider

ive heard this game is an absolute relentless torrent of frustration and anger. seems right up my alley; let me try and find it


----------



## Consider

Ahvav said:


> They took it off all of the app stores


#internet


----------



## cafune

I hate this game; it tests my patience (and I fail). _9._


----------



## CWe

Mine was 5 

Still new to it


----------



## lmao

My highest score atm is 37. The trick to it is to just tap your screen when the bird is about to his the pipe on the bottom. If that makes any sense


----------



## mezzoforte

20 lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Here's a link to internet Flappy Bird.

http://www.crazygames.com/game/flappy-bird#addthistoyourwebsite

I just got 7 yay.


----------



## JamesM2

23.

Update: 37. *** just got serious.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I just got 15.

Edit: 22.


----------



## fcmallari02

I got 55 now


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ahvav said:


> I know..I was reading his tweets
> 
> Some people are now selling their iPhones for about $700 with the game installed on it.
> 
> One went up to $1,500 too.


Lol I heard about that, I think one was like 4000 dollars


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Here's a link to internet Flappy Bird.
> 
> http://www.crazygames.com/game/flappy-bird#addthistoyourwebsite
> 
> I just got 7 yay.


That version sucks.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

MadTroll153 said:


> That version sucks.


It's the only one I've played.


----------



## bracelets91

3 -_-


----------



## nooneknowsmyname

61


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Oh ok


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Where do you download it now? I didn't hear about it until he had removed it.


----------



## halb

18


----------



## JustThisGuy

I got 6. **** this game. Haha. It's basically money bird in Jetpack Joyride. Everyone should be playing that instead. Way more fun and reasonable.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Where do you download it now? I didn't hear about it until he had removed it.


I don't know about iOS, but apparently the Android apk is here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2642971

It seems to work from the comments on the thread but I didn't download it and can't vouch for it.


----------



## So Tactless

JustThisGuy said:


> Seems the creator is taking off the app because he's tired of the ridicule and nonsense that's come with this game.


He took it off apparently because Nintendo was about to sue him over his use of Mario sprites.

Makes sense as it was the first thing I thought of when I fired up the game.


----------



## JustThisGuy

So Tactless said:


> He took it off apparently because Nintendo was about to sue him over his use of Mario sprites.
> 
> Makes sense as it was the first thing I thought of when I fired up the game.


Didn't he deny that? I mean, I've seen those Mario pipes in a lot of games. Maybe not copy/pasted, but still.


----------



## So Tactless

JustThisGuy said:


> Didn't he deny that? I mean, I've seen those Mario pipes in a lot of games. Maybe not copy/pasted, but still.


He denied it, but I don't think that's something someone would openly admit.

It's just my own personal speculation, but I don't see way else he'd pull a game raking in close to 50k in ad revenue otherwise.


----------



## JustThisGuy

So Tactless said:


> He denied it, but I don't think that's something someone would openly admit.
> 
> It's just my own personal speculation, but I don't see way else he'd pull a game raking in close to 50k in ad revenue otherwise.


Good point. Whether people like or dislike something I've made, if it's making 50 thousand dollars a day, I'd leave it up.


----------



## So Tactless

JustThisGuy said:


> Good point. Whether people like or dislike something I've made, if it's making 50 thousand dollars a day, I'd leave it up.


Yeah and notice how his excuses sound very dodgy and he keeps changing every time he speaks out about it? There's definitely more to this story that we don't know of.

Either way, I have a feeling he'll regret this if he did it for any of the crappy reasons he's said before.


----------



## jealousisjelly

i played for 2 hours straight to get to 62


----------



## Stilla

Made it to 136 now!

I don't think actually that the game is very hard. It feels more like a test of concentration and patience.


----------



## Bbpuff

I just got to 61 today.. x:


----------



## CaramelTron

1


----------



## PandaBearx

Used to be 3 but now it's for 4 I know it's pathetic, but it's a hard game >_<


----------



## Sprocketjam

27 on the app. I've been playing the online version instead though, it's more amusing 

http://flapmmo.com/


----------



## Citrine

2. Took me 15 minutes just to get past the first one. Figured I'd stop myself early...don't want to do this to myself :no


----------



## Slumknox

I think what happened was a couple losers on eBay juiced up a Flappy Bird bid to a media-attention-getting-number. No one is annually getting thousands for an iPhone, maybe an extra 10-20%.

It's hilarious seeing the adds on Craig's List, especially the ones asking $50 to install the game in an Android phone. Any average user could do it for free in a few minutes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The main thing that makes Flappy Bird hard is that it requires almost constant concentration. I find that as I get to my high score, my mind starts to slip if that makes any sense. If I manage to beat my score, I am usually not concentrating as hard.

It doesn't help that everytime I blink, it seems like the bird is always about to hit a pipe. 

I haven't played it much lately. I think I'll try and beat my high score, I haven't deleted it yet. Does that mean my phone is worth 1000s? lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So Tactless said:


> He denied it, but I don't think that's something someone would openly admit.
> 
> It's just my own personal speculation, but I don't see way else he'd pull a game raking in close to 50k in ad revenue otherwise.


The pipes are not mario sprites (I don't think so anyway). If you look closely, they have a slightly different shape and are not as detailed.


----------



## TryingMara

23


----------



## starsfreak

37. Don't got the nerves to get any further lol.


----------



## Raynic781

I made it to 31 yesterday.


----------



## The Silent Juan

my high score is 86.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

MadTroll153 said:


> The pipes are not mario sprites (I don't think so anyway). If you look closely, they have a slightly different shape *and are not as detailed*.


Because he probably stretched out the sprite. I'm trying to make a clone of it to play on my own now that it got yanked in another game engine and I see why he used them if true.

Making the sprites are probably the toughest part, especially if you suck at drawing.


----------



## HollaFlower

Stilla said:


> Made it to 136 now!
> 
> I don't think actually that the game is very hard. It feels more like a test of concentration and patience.


aw snap i havent beat 132 yet.

Those nervous clicks doe.


----------



## the collector

31


----------



## Just Lurking

I feel kind of sad that I actually know what 'Flappy Bird' is, but...

*7* ... (I was coerced into playing at a recent family birthday get-together)

And how the f*** have some of you people made it into the 100s?


----------



## Brad

I've been using Splashy Fish since it's not available on the app store anymore. So far i've gotten to 46.


----------



## Stilla

HollaFlower said:


> aw snap i havent beat 132 yet.
> 
> Those nervous clicks doe.


142 now. But yeah I know what you mean, when you keep looking at the score and you're like "I can't mess up now, I'm about to beat my record"... and then you mess up...

edit: 160


----------



## flykiwi

i got past pipe 4! my score was 14 i think


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

98, I overshot and went head first into dat pipe.

EDIT: 171


----------



## s1gh

9..... i was pretty happy about it too till i saw everyones score here lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I was good at Flappy Bird a while ago, but now I suck at it again. Wah. At least my score is over 120.


----------



## mike91

16 but only played for 15 minutes


----------



## diamondheart89

5 :um


----------



## ThisGirl15

I've only scored 4 points! DX


----------

